# 1 cell Li-po with brushed motor



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

---------------


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

----------------


----------



## Jessechop (Oct 8, 2010)

19T from what I have gatherd is pretty close, but the 19T is repordetly faster


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I think a table should be made of what brush motors are equal to brushless motors.
so those who don't have the money to go brushless, car race on a equal level.
with those who do. 
If r/c clubs had more class's for beginers that would use a 27t stock motor and a low cost nicd or nimh battery. I think more people would get into the hobby. 
I know this idea is growing out dated. but it would help more people go brushless if the systems. would get down in cost equal to that of the brush systems.
if the brushless systems are so much better, why has no one come out with a starter system for only 50.00
it would make a good beginer and spec. race system.


----------



## Jessechop (Oct 8, 2010)

Actually there are a fair amount of sub-$100 systems out there. Hobbyking, ez run, etc that all seem to work well. We run 27 brushed against 17.5 brushless and are pretty even with each other, however we run a real tight track


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

out track runs the old 540 motors with spec packs....those are getting harder to find...1s 21.5 bl is a great starter class and a lot of fun for the veterans!!!!


----------



## abachman11 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Brushless*

I know it has been said so many times, but long term a brushless system is a much better investment than a brushed system. Keeping up with comms, brushes, bushings and such in a brushed motor to keep performance up has a somewhat high cost to it over the life of a motor and once your comm is junk... New motor. Buy good brushless system and motor and you can get seasons out of one motor if you take care of it and keep temps down.


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

Maybe steer them towards used stuff. There is usually a ton of used stuff for sale at the track in Plattsburgh. Plus the hobby shop (C&N Hobbies) has the best prices anywhere. For about $100 bucks I'll bet they could get a 25c lipo a gtb and a 17.5 used.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

------------


----------

